

Take a look at my my new app and tell me what you think.. - mway
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/phi-colors/id444067320?mt=8

======
jacksondeane
#1) Take any money you can and hire a designer ASAP.

iOS customers are heavily influenced by usability and polish.

